# Interesting. Who thinks siblings can tell the gender of their baby brother or sister



## Brunette_21

Hey ladies so what does everyone think? Can your dd or D's sense the gender of the baby. My dd is adamant its a little sister xx


----------



## Ganton

My DS is also convinced he's getting a sister. He already has a little brother though so I think he just fancies one of each. It'll be interesting to see if he's right though.

I saw in the other thread that you have your scan soon so I hope your little one is better behaved than mine and let's you find out.


----------



## lau86

Ds 1 said all along it would be a sister, he was right! He also said the baby would be here before we put up our Christmas tree which meant I had to give birth before 41 weeks. Given I'd had two babies born at 42 weeks I was skeptical but he was right again!


----------



## Misscalais

My DS1 wanted a sister last time but kept saying i will have 3 boys. So i guess he sensed he was a boy but he also said he'd be getting a sister ( which is what we are having this time ) even though this baby wasn't planned and we were done with 3 lol i think some kids can sense it.


----------



## Brunette_21

Its so interesting to find out can't wait till tomorrow but if wee one is anything like their sister we won't know xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My DD has sensed everything correctly so far with this pregnancy. She told me (before we told her she was going to be a sister) that I had a baby in my tummy and she knew this because I smelt different, she went as far to tell me that I smelt of flowers because the baby that I had in my tummy was a girl. She was right on both counts! 

She picked our DD2's name but before we found out we were having another girl we spent a lot of time trying to drum into her that she could well end up with a brother but she wouldn't hear of it and trying to get a boys name from her only brought up silly names like spider man. She just wouldn't take the idea of a brother seriously because she was so adamant she was getting a sister.

She's since told me that this baby will be coming out by a dr cutting my tummy open but I'm hoping and praying that's one guess she's got wrong!! C-section is my only fear!


----------



## Spudtastic

Dd was adamant that this baby is a girl. 
Then a day before our anatomy scan I asked Dd if she knew if her playschool teacher was having a boy or a girl. Dd said that her teacher had 'a girl in her tummy just like you mummy'. The next day the scan showed we have another girl. Last month dd''s teacher gave birth to a girl.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't believe so. Besides they have a 50 percent chance of being right. Lucky guesses more like


----------



## Brunette_21

Ganton said:


> My DS is also convinced he's getting a sister. He already has a little brother though so I think he just fancies one of each. It'll be interesting to see if he's right though.
> 
> I saw in the other thread that you have your scan soon so I hope your little one is better behaved than mine and let's you find out.

Nope didn't play ball like its sister so we are team yellow xx


----------



## katsbump

My dd has mainly said it's a boy but it's a girl. A lot of her friends are boys so I think it was wishful thinking.


----------



## Ganton

Brunette_21 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> My DS is also convinced he's getting a sister. He already has a little brother though so I think he just fancies one of each. It'll be interesting to see if he's right though.
> 
> I saw in the other thread that you have your scan soon so I hope your little one is better behaved than mine and let's you find out.
> 
> Nope didn't play ball like its sister so we are team yellow xxClick to expand...

Oh no, it's disappointing when you've decided you want to know, but I hope you can see the positives to being team yellow.


----------



## winterbabies3

Ds1 has guessed right on these 2. Even tho everyone wanted a girl with ds2, even him wanting a sister, he knew it was a boy! With dd I went to him and asked and he said girl! He was right=p


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My DD started saying I had a baby in my tummy before I took my pregnancy test at 10 DPO. She started saying it at maybe 5-6 DPO. (On a side note, my dog started acting funny - being right by my side, didn't want me out of sight, etc. around this time as well). 

We were team yellow for DD, and had Jacob as our boy name for her. We chose Ava as our new girl name. We would ask DD, "Is it Ava or Jacob in Mommy's belly?" and she would ALWAYS say it was Jacob. Every.single.time. Didn't matter if we switched the order of the names. She always said it was Jacob in there. We tried to tell her it might be Ava (afraid for her disappointment) but she wouldn't even hear of it. "No Mama, it's Jacob." And yes, she was right! When we told her, she kinda looked at us like.. "uh, yeah, that's what I told you!" :haha:


----------



## Marumi

My son was right saying it's a boy!


----------



## madseasons

I told my DS (5 at the time) that we were going to have a baby and he said "And it's a girl!!!" We found out at 3 weeks and he never faltered and got mad if we said it could be a boy! We found out at 15 weeks through MaternityT21 that it was indeed a girl and when I told him he said "I KNOW THAT ALREADY" kinda like why are you telling me this?


----------



## Unexpected212

My little boy is convinced he's having another sister...will let you know if he's right!


----------



## Bevziibubble

My daughter said right from the beginning that I was having a boy and she was right :)


----------



## Babybump87

My DD kept saying that baby was a girl like her. No matter what we said she would always say girl. She even picked up a its a girl balloon out the blue. 

Sure enough baby was born 2 weeks ago and baby is all girl!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

My DD said that baby was a girl and named her already, way before we found out she right. This pregnancy also she said it's a boy and we have just found out she is right again. I came home and told her its a boy, she replied with 'I know that already!'.


----------

